
Unexploded bomb safely defused by laser method - rajnathani
https://optics.org/news/10/10/29
======
basicplus2
I could not understand what they were saying so i found this...

Researchers from the Laser Center Hannover (LZH), meanwhile, are working on
"secure deflagration of live bombs by laser technology" (DEFLAG).

purpose is to cut indentations or breaking points into the shell of unexploded
ordnance wherever the detonator cannot be removed safely – like in the Munich
case.

What's the advantage of such a breaking point? Well, the metal body of the
bomb is then weakened. It will break apart before the explosive in the bomb
can build up its full pressure, meaning the bomb deflagrates, or combusts
through heat transfer.

That results in a pressure wave that's not as strong, so the metal parts fly
away more slowly than they otherwise would have. Avoid heat

This system has not been fully developed – yet.

The researchers will have until April 2019 to implement their ideas. Their
greatest task

will be to cut the shell of the bomb and, at the same time, avoid heating the
metal above 240 degrees Celsius (464 degrees Fahrenheit). That's where TNT
ignites.

[https://m.dw.com/en/defusing-bombs-is-there-a-safer-
way/a-43...](https://m.dw.com/en/defusing-bombs-is-there-a-safer-
way/a-43470011)

